# nj roofers/hoist for sale



## stevieboy0923 (Aug 17, 2011)

Hey guys,I'm getting ready to retire and am going to be selling a lot of roofing paraphenalia. If anyone is interested I am selling 2 Bostitch magnesium coil nailers. One of them have not yet been used. The other one was used once on a 12 square roof.Full box of 7/8 coil nails,material hoist with 200 lb.lift capacity,3hp briggs and stratton. there are 2 extensions and a conveyor attachment for it.2 roof ripping shovels,12-2x4 roofing brackets,set of pump jack brackets,(top and bottom)brackets,2 pouches in nice condition,knee pads,snips.I'm asking 1500,.00 for everything. [email protected] if youre interesred. Northern nj


----------

